# Can YOU type me?



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

WintersFlame said:


> Do you know whats fooked up? On enneagram test by eclectic energies or whatever I score 7w6 12.5, 4w5 12.4. What the fook? Im using code you see, im pretty sure you can't use obscenities on here and im pretty sure you catch my drift. Then on mbti tests 50% E-I, 50% T-F.
> 
> It doesn't make sense. Im pretty sure tests aren't as good as an analysis because the criteria is vague compared to on here.


That is fooked up. :happy:

ENTP 4w5 is probably the best bet


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

WintersFlame said:


> Hi, collaborates of the Myers Briggs, Enneagram and other personality theory forum that is Personality Cafe. God. That even annoyed me. Oh well. Anyway, I was thinking you-whoever you are- can type me! To be honest I'm not sure exactly which type I am since I've read too far into MBTI that I tend to take the test, dissect the answers and know which letter is behind the questions. So I don't really know how to start. but I guess the best way is dot points? You can ask questions if you think it'd help. Feel like I'm inviting of trolls. Damn it, I keep blabbering. Anyway, here ya go:


Trolls don't live here long (read perC rules). Also I saw Ne bias in attempst to type you, so I will fix, what I think is wrong



WintersFlame said:


> - I'm super lazy. As in I don't have a hobby thats skill-boosting in any way. I just sleep, eat, watch shows and movies- just as you might imagine a pigeon do if they were turned into a human for a day...


perceiver



WintersFlame said:


> -I'm very easily inspired and fascinated by the characters of people- fiction or not fiction.


Ji, which is unclear, but to me it seems like Fi, but for sake of objectivity I won't guess right here.



WintersFlame said:


> -I am open to learning new things. For instance, if something's wrong with my computer, I'll always research it up and try to fix it myself. Or that day I found out about page corners and made them for myself and the other people in my family who like reading...But I never really get into it for long and take up anything as a hobby. Like I really wanted to learn calligraphy and tried it for a day, second day broke one of the best nozzle things and stopped completely because i annoyed me how hard it was just to get the ink to drip through the pen.


Pe, but later reading reveals weak Ni, so it's Se then. Last sentence is perceiver trait (in cog functions only, not perveiver type in MBTI)



WintersFlame said:


> -I'm always distracted, no matter what it is. I'll be doing a quiz, watching interviews on youtube, reading for chrissakes and my mind will never fail to wonder. Its one of the biggest (yes, theres more) reasons why I did so bad in school. That and tests. I hated preparing for something I couldn't predict and am not good at writing on the spot as you can probably see.


Dom Pe, your witing is pretty good, English seems correct, you get an A from me :kitteh:. Less likely it may be Ne, Se is stronger here. Your worrying about writing seems like feeling.



WintersFlame said:


> - I am not at all interested in the news or sports or politics. Actually politics is in a 'sorta' category where I dont mind hearing about it but I wont search out the information. History I sometimes will, like the Gardens of Babylon or reading up on the lives of 18th century writers like Poe or Greek Philosophers like Diogenes.


Not interested in news = because watching it on TV isn't interesting? more likely Se+Ni
sports = hard to say which one. I'm Se dom and don't watch it, unless it's Olympic games, but when I watch, I Olympics, I will do it even at Night and won't miss direct broadcast, because replays suck for no reason to me
politics = Se
Again, dom Pe.



WintersFlame said:


> -Things that annoy me: people who get too serious about the stupidest things in life like homework and "i can't find a girlfriend" issues, ignorance is definitely a BIIIG one for me, arrogance and vanity. Those stupid selfies posing at themselves in the mirror. Not to say that I can't be self conscious. I used to deal with self confidence issues for years where my back would automatically slouch whenever i went into a public vicinity. It got to a point where i noticed how i was walking and i'd start to get my posture confused. But I got over it quite easily when I realized people including myself couldn't give a rats ass. I used to like anime and still don't mind it for what it is but I hate the trend. That pisses me off. Corporate clones. I don't like wannabes.I don't like it when i gossip and the person sits there like they don't speak english or like i'm doing something against the law, i don't expect you to agree with me but don't act like you've never heard a person say something bad about some other person. I don't like being bossed around either. Yes, I've been told I hate everything. I'm a whinger.


You dislike judgements and very usual topics, then it's Ni with dom Pe. Hating anime's trend is something, that strong Ne user isn't very likely to do (Se ones are more likely). Dislike for wannabe's is kinda objective (Pe) and I see introverted judgement of Fi. later ones aren't very type specific, yet I could speculate.



WintersFlame said:


> - I feel sorry for things automatically: poor people, janitors, animals, old people.


Doesn't seem like objective function, but these feelings. Irrational stuff, so I think, that it's Fi of you. Still, I can't understand you being sorry for animals, maybe you meant abused animals?



WintersFlame said:


> -I'm very sensitive. Apparently. I had a high demand job which i sucked at since I'm physically weak. The colleagues there were getting sick of it and ordering me around. Wah wah right? The customers were also not tolerant of me being a rookie. I didn't mind getting complaints from customers and seeing them act out, roll their eyes. Thats supposed to happen and they were in no way a detrimental aspect weighing on my job. It was not being able to take the situation as a joke and just get by. I hated having these colleagues, the same position as me, yell and tell me what to do because THEY couldn't withstand the pressure.


Your collegues sucked, but I can't see you in this story much, you just said what happened. Pe dom again and Se. 



WintersFlame said:


> - I love dreaming up of scenarios and ideas.Random ideas pop into my head like an intruder or something, but the way it plays out is completely unstructured and wouldn't make sense.


Ni or just hypnogogias



WintersFlame said:


> - As a kid I used to read a lot, watch cartoons, draw, write, invent my own perfumes from petals at school. But that stuff all kind of ended because of my mind's dream is to be a squashed pear. I still watch some cartoons. Just not like winx club or trollz.


Pe dom and natural maturing process



WintersFlame said:


> - I liked hanging out with friends while it lasted. But for some reason I'd always end up getting into conflicts. Sensitivity? Or was it justified? Are people just out to test your pressure points? I've always inclined to the loner status and I don't mind it. The longest friend i've had contact with off and on lasted 10 years. But as far as my contact list goes, it doesn't. I just question my own sensitivity and judgement of those situations. Its one of my faults. But maybe its what I want? Who knows?


Perceiving. Pe dom again. I think, that those people didn't satisfy yor dominant extraversion function. I even got into useless fist fights with my friend for that and I'm feeler lol.



WintersFlame said:


> - I'm impulsive. Even if I do "think before do", the thinking is blurred.


Pe dom, aux Ji



WintersFlame said:


> - I hate crowds.


Doesn't say anything. Why you hate them explanation would be helpful.



WintersFlame said:


> - I don't know how to explain this any other way- even when I can predict how something's going to turn out, whether it is an opportunity or not, I want to see how it turns out


Pe dom



WintersFlame said:


> - I love humour and laughter. Often watch comics.


Everyone can like them, but again you didn't state any reasons or types of your favourite humour.



WintersFlame said:


> - I've had a knack for understanding computers.


It's comman in these times



WintersFlame said:


> - I suck at all hands on tasks ("practice makes perfect, remember" no, really, all those doodles should have amounted to something better right now)


I suck at drawing too, even if I'm Se dom. Are you sure, that you suck at every single hands on task? If yes, then weak sensing, but it kinda contradicts my previous analysis. I think, that you did innacurate judgement here and too generalized one. Maybe it's Te.



WintersFlame said:


> - I can fare quite well in conversations. I know what questions to ask to get the conversation going and if i am in a social situation i can be the one to first initiate talk. As far as judging goes, i don't judge or discriminate against people when i see them. I actually think nothing and am very open, even if you openly are the things I find annoying. Only really if you direct anything of disrespect toward me or someone i care for will you be secretly bitched about.


Pe dom and Fi



WintersFlame said:


> - I would say I am more energized by the company of others. Even though majority of my time spent is in my room, alone, i really do appreciate activities with people i know and when it comes to meeting new people i don't mind it because it's a new experience. But I'm not the excitable kind. I'm not the kind to take photos and pretend to be having an all rounded, "never experienced" before time and boast about it on facebook. My cynical sides kicking in. RANT!


Extraversion. Congratulations, you aren't crazy! :crazy: Also Te kicked in



WintersFlame said:


> - I find my true self to be both in the public in private. Two personas. At home I'm cheerful, loud, energized, hyped up and goofy. By myself in public, I'm goofy too but in a different way: I'm subtle, off-beat, demure, mellow, still friendly, pleasant, keep-to-myself kind of person. But I could never reverse it. At home they'd think im moody or depressed and at school they'd think I'd changed too much and i would look awkward because I'm not used to being that open.


Se-Te



WintersFlame said:


> - I like logic, strategy games like chess, plants vs zombies, iq tests, but also board games like scrabble. I like playing the sims even though I use cheats to do what I want with the game.


Everyone likes to be smart, but it's not neccessarilly strong in your judgement process. Seems like Ne-Ti.

(I suck at chess)



WintersFlame said:


> - I find, that if I'm being a bit vain, I feel embarrassed. I don't like that I try to find something nice to suit me and look in the mirror or that I can be a bit into clothes. I want to find stuff thats a bit different from the trends that are privy to the public eye today but its expensive and hard to find so I end up looking boring and urban-chic.


Ni and Fi



WintersFlame said:


> Long thread I know. But I just can't spot where I stand. Try to enneagram me too if you can.


It wasn't very long compared to other typing threads, don't worry about that. My final judgement is ESFP and if you don't agree, then check out ENFP type, other ones don't seem to fit. Sorry, but I'm not competent in enneagram typology. I hope I helped you somehow.


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

@narcissistic

I'm new to cognitive functions, so can I just ask how this passage below is a Ti thing?



> -Things that annoy me: people who get too serious about the stupidest things in life like homework and "i can't find a girlfriend" issues, ignorance is definitely a BIIIG one for me, arrogance and vanity. Those stupid selfies posing at themselves in the mirror. Not to say that I can't be self conscious. I used to deal with self confidence issues for years where my back would automatically slouch whenever i went into a public vicinity. It got to a point where i noticed how i was walking and i'd start to get my posture confused. But I got over it quite easily when I realized people including myself couldn't give a rats ass. I used to like anime and still don't mind it for what it is but I hate the trend. That pisses me off. Corporate clones. I don't like wannabes.I don't like it when i gossip and the person sits there like they don't speak english or like i'm doing something against the law, i don't expect you to agree with me but don't act like you've never heard a person say something bad about some other person. I don't like being bossed around either. Yes, I've been told I hate everything. I'm a whinger.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

WintersFlame said:


> @narcissistic
> 
> I'm new to cognitive functions, so can I just ask how this passage below is a Ti thing?


Looking back at it now it's definitely Ji, these are internal thoughts and values for sure; not something they would outwardly express to others.


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

narcissistic said:


> Looking back at it now it's definitely Ji, these are internal thoughts and values for sure; not something they would outwardly express to others.


So you mean it's an Fi thing, not Ti? Or are you saying Ti uses this kind of process too?


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

WintersFlame said:


> So you mean it's an Fi thing, not Ti? Or are you saying Ti uses this kind of process too?


They would also have this line of thinking.


----------



## obstinatesnooperr (Jan 24, 2010)

You seem to have the essence of both my sister and my ex-boyfriend, who are both INFPs. But I can't type myself, so grains of salt and all that.


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

narcissistic said:


> They would also have this line of thinking.


ah
so your verdict still stands?


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

WintersFlame said:


> ah
> so your verdict still stands?


Yes.


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

narcissistic said:


> Yes.


 @Narcisisstic

can you help me interpret these results?I PROMISE IT'LL BE THE LAST THING I'LL ASK!! :indecisiveness:


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

wintersflame said:


> @narcisisstic
> 
> can you help me interpret these results?i promise it'll be the last thing i'll ask!! :indecisiveness:
> 
> View attachment 649562


enfp.


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

narcissistic said:


> enfp.


Shit


----------



## Suzziexo (Feb 23, 2017)

INFP for sure


----------



## Illz (Mar 11, 2017)

ENTP could-be it


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

narcissistic said:


> @WintersFlame
> 
> 
> * *
> ...


 @narcissistic 
Hey, can I ask how you came to the conclusion of ENTP? I'm just wondering where you saw Ti-Fe more so than other stacking possibilities.


----------

